# My sweet girl Jack RIP



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

In may I lost my first snake Jack, who turned out to be female!-to septeceamia. She was about 3 years old, and she also had kidney damage. She was so special as she was my first snake and I had nursed her back to health from a bad condition. I thouight she was gravid, so was not worried when she went into her nesting box..only when her scales fell off did I realise she was ill, and died within a week.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

thanks
really miss my Jack, such a shame


----------



## PinCushionQueen (Jun 8, 2007)

Oh, I'm so sorry... What a gorgeous looking snake...
Sleep tight Jack
xxx


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

yes poor Jack, sounds silly but she'd cuddle up and happily watch tv of an evening...


----------



## PinCushionQueen (Jun 8, 2007)

Aww! She really is stunning... And you have good times to remember her by


----------



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

R.i.p Jack


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

sleep well jack and say hi to gobbles for me in rainbow bridge


----------



## ninjaboy6r (Jul 24, 2007)

R.I.P jack :sad:


----------



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

r.i.p jack


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

r.i.p


----------

